# Hog Hunting in NW Georgia



## cycler (Jun 17, 2018)

Are feral hogs a problem in NW Georgia?  Are they just a problem for the southern part of the state?


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 17, 2018)

Their not just a problem in the southern part of the state. We are covered up in them in the north east too. I haven't heard much out of the north west folks.


----------



## matt79brown (Jun 17, 2018)

In the far northwest region of the state you'd have a better chance at a white buffalo. They are basically non-existent in Walker,Catoosa, Dade, and Chattooga counties. Somebody will drag one out of Chattooga or Floyd every once in a while.


----------



## antharper (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m in Troup co and stay in the woods a lot and have never seen any , but do know of a couple getting killed in the last 15 yrs that I’ve lived here


----------



## cycler (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the responses.  I am in Lumpkin.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm in union county and we're covered up. Why would you want to go way out there for? I'd be surprised if ya'll don't have any.


----------



## cycler (Jun 19, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> I'm in union county and we're covered up. Why would you want to go way out there for? I'd be surprised if ya'll don't have any.



New to the area and just trying to figure things out.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 19, 2018)

Lumpkin county has plenty of hogs around the general area. Try the n.f.


----------



## cycler (Jun 19, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Lumpkin county has plenty of hogs around the general area. Try the n.f.



Thanks.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 21, 2018)

Be interesting to see how The Rainbow Family gathering will affect the local area around Burnt Mtn and Winding Stair. 20,000 two legged hog competitors are about to descend on that area.


----------



## HUNTERBRYAN (Jun 21, 2018)

I live very close to Johns mountain wma.  i have not seen any sign there but Johns mountain was mentioned in the article just published about the special hog hunt that they had at the end of may.  Has anyone else seen any sign there?  Im scouting there weekly looking for them and will mention it here if I see anything.


----------



## matt79brown (Jun 21, 2018)

If there is no sign in the holler behind the lake, then they are not anywhere on John's.  At least thats been my experience over the years. Ain't seen any pig sign over there in 4-5 years.


----------



## HUNTERBRYAN (Jun 22, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> If there is no sign in the holler behind the lake, then they are not anywhere on John's.  At least thats been my experience over the years. Ain't seen any pig sign over there in 4-5 years.



Thanks.  I will crawl around back there this next week and see what I can find.


----------

